# This Year's Wilderness Journal Outdoor Expo



## ELM&P (Jun 5, 2012)

Just found out the dates for this year's Wilderness Journal Outdoor Expo, Jan 18th 20th 2013 at the Soaring Eagle Casino and Resort. Go to the Wilderness Journal Facebook page for more info about the Expo


----------

